# How do I replace the door locks?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So after getting back from Afghanistan in early Sept I can't find the original door keys. So how do I remove the locks to replace them?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The doors ought to be keyed the same as the ignition, but to remove the lock cylinders - remove the inner door trim panel, roll the window up, look at the back side of the lock. You should see a clip that's "forked" over the back of the lock cylinder. Slide that clip off and you should be able to pop the cylinder out. You might have to unscrew the latch mechanism (the part that engages the striker) to get some freedom of movement to disengage the linkage rod to the cylinder.

Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds pretty easy, there not keyed the same as my ignition cylinder since someone stole my keys last year and I replaced the ignition cylinder.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had NAPA redu my locks so they all (except the trunk) need just 1 key. Might be an option for you too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree.....then keep a spare on a string around your neck, like when we were little (house key)..:lol:


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

personal i would replace the the ign and door lock so you just have 1 key for both,when i got my 67 i have 4 keys for the car.so i replaced it so i only have 2


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a spare, it was lost by my SO when I was gone. She doesn't remember it though.....

I called NAPA, they don't rekey here, I'll have to check with a locksmith or something to have the ignition and doors the same.


----------

